# Datei auf dem Server anschauen



## mkoeni1 (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine *.tgz Datei auf deinem Server liegen. Ich denke dort liegen Datenbank backups drinnen. Sicher bin ich mir nicht ganz. Wie kann ich den Inhalt dieser Datei anschauen?

Mit 
	
	
	



```
tar tfz *.tgz
```
 listet er mir nicht alles korrekt auf. Ich kann mich nur per ssh mit dem Server verbinden, habe kein mc und auch keine GUI.


Ausschnitt des Befehls

```
tar tfv dbfiles.tgz
tar: Das sieht nicht wie ein ,,tar"-Archiv aus.
tar: Springe zum nächsten Kopfteil.
tar: Archiv enthält veraltete Base64-Kopfteile
tar: Archiv enthält ,,,¡\2038\t}\035$H\210\022\004!"' wo nummerische off_t-Werte stehen sollten.
tar: Archiv enthält ,,,ÉúzèÉ½\2378"' wo nummerische mode_t-Werte stehen sollten.
tar: Archiv enthält ,,,¹(I\022Ö¥ E²\230i\022"' wo nummerische time_t-Werte stehen sollten.
tar: Archiv enthält ,,,ôqÙ\223[Á\216+"' wo nummerische major_t-Werte stehen sollten.
tar: Archiv enthält ,,,$û¬\032\222õËq"' wo nummerische minor_t-Werte stehen sollten.
tar: Archiv enthält ,,,\032\221,æ8$«/"' wo nummerische uid_t-Werte stehen sollten.
tar: Archiv enthält ,,,\210\220\020%\210yrï"' wo nummerische gid_t-Werte stehen sollten.
tar: Archiv enthält ,,,\032\221,æ8$«/"' wo nummerische uid_t-Werte stehen sollten.
tar: Archiv enthält ,,,\210\220\020%\210yrï"' wo nummerische gid_t-Werte stehen sollten.
?rwsrwsrwt -1/-1 18446744073709551615 1970-01-01 00:59:59 ýy\224\nÉzâ(íÉnG\031\022®2GÙ\220¬¾£\034É2Ë\223,³\002Éb\026=¹ûä£\022\tõ\035\225CrõUHv\\Õ\223{\037rT#áÊ|T'Y\224FH®\206¦'wÿyÔ"Yím\022VÅ£\016É¢tCB.Ñ£\036É*ê\223,³\001 unbekannter Dateityp ,,I"
tar: Springe zum nächsten Kopfteil.
```


Vielen Dank und Gruß
Matze


----------



## Laudian (25. Februar 2008)

ich wuerds entpacken ...

das alte tgz muesste mit tar xfz [Datei].tgz ausgepackt werden 

dann solltest du die Ausgabe auf dem Bildschirm umleiten in ne Datei, die du dann per Editor anschaun kannst

Das ganze koennte dann so aussehen

tar xfz Datei.tgz > Datei.log

Editor Datei.log

mit dem ersten Befehl zeichnest du die Ausgabe vom entpacken aus, weisst damit was in dem Archiv drin ist und mit dem 2. rufst du nen Editor mit der Logdatei auf. 

Kann aber auch sein, dass das modernere tar.gz und das alte tgz zu verschieden sind, so dass tar das nicht oeffnen kann, da bin ich im Moment ueberfragt.


----------



## olqs (25. Februar 2008)

Du brauchst es nicht extra entpacken und den Output in eine extra Datei schreiben.

Dein Befehl war schon fast richtig. Mit dem listest du den Inhalt eines tar Archives auf (normalerweise mit Endung .tar).
Deine Datei endet aber auf .tgz . So wird ein tar Archiv benannt, dass zusätzlich noch mit gzip gepackt ist. Gebräuchlicher ist hier die Endung .tar.gz.
Um den Inhalt einer solchen Datei anzeigen zu lassen, musst du noch ein "z" zu den Parametern für tar hinzufügen:

```
tar ztvf datei.tgz
```

Es gibt desweiteren noch die Endung .tar.bz2
Hier wurde das tar Archiv mit bzip2 gepackt und man braucht nur das "z" mit einem "j" austauschen.


----------



## Laudian (25. Februar 2008)

Das z hat er im Befehl gehabt. 

Hab grad gelesen, das Vim7 Tararchive direkt lesen kann ... kannst also auch mit vim datei.tgz bsw dir die Dateien anzeigen lassen. Vim ist ein normaler Editor, erfordert ein wenig Einarbeitungszeit.

Interessant wirds aber erst, wenn man was aendern muss, weil Vim ab Version 7 Tar-Archivdateien ohne zusaetzliches Entpacken verarbeiten kann und nachher auch direkt wieder im Archiv speichert. Das Erspart viel Arbeit.


----------



## deepthroat (26. Februar 2008)

Hi.





Laudian hat gesagt.:


> Das z hat er im Befehl gehabt.


Hat er nicht - jedenfalls nicht im Beispielaufruf. Falls das kein Gnu tar ist, kannst du mit 
	
	
	



```
zcat dbfiles.tgz | tar tv
```
probieren.

Eigentlich solltest du dir die Datei auch mit *less* anschauen können, das sollte auch damit umgehen können.

Gruß


----------



## Laudian (26. Februar 2008)

mkoeni1 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine *.tgz Datei auf deinem Server liegen. Ich denke dort liegen Datenbank backups drinnen. Sicher bin ich mir nicht ganz. Wie kann ich den Inhalt dieser Datei anschauen?
> 
> ...



Dann hat er sich auf der Konsole verschrieben, denn die Codezeile darueber, oben zitiert beinhaltet das z ...  
warumd as dann in der Konsole nicht uebernommen wurde, weiss ich nicht ...


----------



## olqs (26. Februar 2008)

da hab ich doch glatt das z überlesen.

Kommt davon wenn man sich angewohnt hat, den Parameter für die Komprimierungsart immer vorne dran zu schreiben.

Jetzt wärs noch intressant was ein: 
	
	
	



```
file datei.tgz
```
 liefert.

Bzw zuerst mal mit gunzip entpacken und danach file drauf loslassen.


----------

